# Name Your Top Two Photography Things Learned This Past Year



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

The past year has been a "relearning" experience for me, after a long absence. Thinking about it last night, it seems I can finally start to see improvements as things start to click into place. I still have a long way to go, and look forward to learning now.

If I had to list the top two things I've learned about photography in the past year, the first would be a better understanding of the exposure triangle and how it relates to the shot I'm trying to take. I find myself thinking ahead as I make informed adjustments.  The second would have to be learning to use Lightroom. The speed of post processing has improved dramatically thanks to LR.

How about others -  What are your "Top Two"?


----------



## SCraig (Jun 15, 2017)

Not something I learned this year, rather many years ago that has stuck with me:  Decide for yourself.  Whether others like a photograph or not doesn't matter.  What camera / lens / bag/ tripod / flash / whatever they like or use doesn't matter.  Listen to what they have to offer but decide for yourself because in the end the only one you have to please is yourself.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 15, 2017)

1. the Back Button Focus produces more accurate focusing than semi-pressing the shutter button
2. it's okay to just use your phone if you are only sharing it on social media


----------



## Destin (Jun 15, 2017)

I've learned three big lessons this year:

1.) If I spend too much time behind the camera, I WILL get burned out and tired of photography 

2.) It's more about the journey and life experiences than the photos. Whether that's meeting people through portrait sessions or traveling to incredible places for landscapes, it's important to take some time out from behind the camera to smell the roses and talk to people. 

3.) Related to the first 2 points: You have to travel to incredible places to make incredible portraits. And you need interesting subjects to make great portraits.


----------



## bratkinson (Jun 15, 2017)

chuasam said:


> 2. it's okay to just use your phone if you are only sharing it on social media



1.  There's no need to take along the DSLR and 'artilliary' for vacation photos.  I don't do social media, so my compact camera - a Canon G15 - is more than sufficient for everything I may want to photograph.  For the handful of photos I 'share' in any way (email or online), I doubt anyone would notice that it's not a 23mp photograph taken with high-end gear.

2.  Even for various photo presentations I've made (I shoot strictly for free), I've learned that trying to get every last 'tweak' possible during post processing is a complete waste of time.  Unless there's some serious flaws that need correction such as too much clutter in the background or oddball lighting such as multi-color spotlights to deal with, anything more than 30 seconds of Lightroom tweaks after 'mass import' and 'mass editing' (Sync button) is too much.  I'm at the point that maybe a slider or two to compensate for minor under/over-exposure and perhaps a tad of sharpening is all I do these days.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

The two things I have learned....

1.  A lot of the people buying cameras these days are dumber than a can of beans.  

2. Refer back to #1.


----------



## JustJazzie (Jun 15, 2017)

Even if you have never in the life of your camera changed it from saving raw files, apparently tiff is an actual thing. Always check your settings before an important shoot. 

Aperture and Shutter priority modes can actually be useful in certain situations. Don't be afraid to move out of Manual.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

Destin said:


> I've learned three big lessons this year:
> 
> 1.) If I spend too much time behind the camera, I WILL get burned out and tired of photography
> 
> ...



I was with you up till #3. I'm sorry but if you truly believe this then you are seriously missing out. Not every photo opp has a marker, sometimes you have to look for them. Within 5 miles of my house I have found the campsite and spring used by Andrew Jackson as his staging area, before he entered the Creek Nation, numerous civil war cemeteries, log cabins, waterfalls, old buildings, old moonshine stills, flowers and fauna of the woods that would rival a botanical garden. Do a little detective work and I'm sure the same applies to your area, you just have to be open.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I was with you up till #3. I'm sorry but if you truly believe this then you are seriously missing out. Not every photo opp has a marker, sometimes you have to look for them. Within 5 miles of my house I have found the campsite and spring used by Andrew Jackson as his staging area, before he entered the Creek Nation, numerous civil war cemeteries, log cabins, waterfalls, old buildings, old moonshine stills, flowers and fauna of the woods that would rival a botanical garden. Do a little detective work and I'm sure the same applies to your area, you just have to be open.



I agree, not everyone can afford to travel to incredible places or franky just don't have the time. Sure, it would be nice. But almost everyone has locations close to them where they can make incredible portraits or other photos.


----------



## ronlane (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure that I could say what my top two things that I've learned this past year. I feel like I continue to learn all the time as I try to make my images better and better. Things that I have made it a point to work in this year have been off camera lighting and posing. I feel that I have improved in these areas but also in others as well.

I attended a local PPA meeting this last week and I heard it said more than once there that education is important. So if a professional organization says that multiple times during their meeting, I guess, I'll just keep learning every-day,week,month,year.


----------



## BrentC (Jun 15, 2017)

Since I only started photography this year its hard to say what my top two are since there is so much I have learned in this short time.

1. There is a huge learning curve in post processing images.  I still only know a 1/10 of what LR can do and even less in PS.   Also, having these tools and knowing how to use it you still need to have the eye for it and know what to adjust.  I am nowhere there yet.

2.  How addictive it can be.  95% of what I shoot is wildlife and the thrill of going to a knew place and the hope of capturing something you never seen before.


----------



## adamhiram (Jun 15, 2017)

The main things I learned this year had to do with photographing active kids.  I have a 2 year old, and was struggling to get sharp photos that really captured him doing what he does.  After much searching for everything from photographing babies to sports and even pet photography, I finally got some good advice from a photographer we hired for some family portraits.

Stop chasing him.  What I was doing was like if you asked a football ref to also be the photographer.  Find good light, figure out the best direction to shoot from, and create something for him to do to keep his interest so he will come to me.
Shoot wide.  I often tried to get tighter shots and would always end up with something blurry or out of frame.  Not only does shooting wider offer a different perspective, but it also gives a much deeper depth of field at wider apertures, which is especially useful for an unpredictable fast moving subject.
Use a telephoto lens and shoot from a distance.  This is the opposite of the last item - when kids are aware they are being photographed, they often stop what they are doing.  By shooting from further away from a perspective where I am capturing lateral motion rather than towards/away from me, it's much easier to get him in frame and in focus.
Get a better camera!  For many years I used a mid-range consumer camera, and worked under the assumption that if I couldn't get a shot the problem was me, not the gear.  While that was true to an extent, upgrading from a D5100 to a D500 opened up a whole new world of tracking moving subjects with more usable focus points and a better AF system.


----------



## dunfly (Jun 15, 2017)

1.You don't have to travel to incredible places to make incredible portraits. And you don't need interesting subjects to make great portraits.

2.People who think they know everything about cameras are usually dumber than a can of beans.


----------



## JPI (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I was with you up till #3.



Same here, #1 times 3


#1 Macro has really opened my eyes and expanded this world
#2 To take the time to really look  deep into each of the different environments I'm in.


----------



## Destin (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I've learned three big lessons this year:
> ...



I never said anything to disagree. Traveling to incredible places could be as simple as discovering a new waterfall a town over from yours. 

That being said, after a few years as a photographer is easy to have exhausted most of the options with a 50 mile radius of home. And to continue making great materials with new content, you'll have to do some traveling. Could be a simple day trip. Could be a week on another continent. 

But if you can honestly tell me you've never gotten bored with the landscapes close to your house, then you're a better person than I.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

Destin said:


> But if you can honestly tell me you've never gotten bored with the landscapes close to your house



Destin, I may have misread the "intent" of your statement somewhat, but I continue to find new opportunities, now that I'm actually looking for them. I walk a two mile loop twice a day, every day around a trail from the house. I can truthfully say that every time I walk I see something that I make a mental note to come back and photograph. Could be interesting patterns, wild flowers, believe it or not even weeds can be interesting if you look closely. Same thing on every trip to town (5 miles) there's always something that is like I'm "seeing it for the first time". It's always been there, I just never actually looked at it, if that makes sense. My avatar was from the other day at the mall, as I sat and looked at the carousel horse, I suddenly imagined what it might look like late at night when all the lights were dimmed. So in answer to your question - As long as the creative juices flow I'll never be bored.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

If you're a landscape photographer, then I totally agree. You can exhaust all options over while. But why limit yourself to just landscapes? Put on the macro and take some close up shots. I can get years worth of images in my own backyard using a macro. 

I really don't understand how so many people can afford to travel around the world, like they don't work at all. A lot of photographers on Instagram for example seem like they travel 365 days a year. How the heck can they afford it?! I feel exhausted just thinking about traveling that much. 

I don't think it's necessary to travel all the time to take good and interesting photos. Once in awhile? Sure, absolutely. But you can find interesting subjects everyday, you just gotta try. That's something that I've learned. 

You just gotta try and you'll most likely fail. But you try again and again and again and sooner or later, you'll nail it.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

nerwin said:


> I don't think it's necessary to travel all the time to take good and interesting photos. Once in awhile? Sure



We travel a lot as we are retired and have an RV which gives us the freedom to come and go as we please. However,  I still find myself struggling to find really good places to shoot when we're on the road. Not knowing an area can be a big hindrance, plus my wife will only tolerate my photography hobby so long before she wants to do the things she finds enjoyable.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's necessary to travel all the time to take good and interesting photos. Once in awhile? Sure
> ...



I completely understand that. But when people around my age (mid twenties) are traveling the world 365 days a year and posting all these photos on Instagram, it stuns me. I guess I'm just an idiot like I've been told. lol.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone can Google the technical specs and repeat it like an expert, but you can't bullshit your way to creating beautiful photos consistently.

Beauty is everywhere and it's up to you to see it.

The story of the photo is as important as the photo.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's necessary to travel all the time to take good and interesting photos. Once in awhile? Sure
> ...


Well that's why you pull THIS behind the RV.  Problem solved.

I do worry about you and an having an RV.  After all you are from Alabama.


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > nerwin said:
> ...



I'm not from Georgia.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> that's why you pull THIS behind the RV. Problem solved.
> 
> I do worry about you and an having an RV. After all you are from Georgia.



To many scars from those days already. FYI you don't have to worry, I'm not from GA either


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > that's why you pull THIS behind the RV. Problem solved.
> ...


Your right, your living in Alabama.  Sorry about that, on so many levels.   But the video still stands. 

If you had two motorcycles though the two of you could go your own ways.  You taking pictures and her, well where ever it is she wants to go.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> But the video still stands.



@Gary A. Already invited us out there. Said we could park in his neighbors drive


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you had two motorcycles though the two of you could go your own ways



Don't see her doing that, we each got 4 wheelers a few years ago. For awhile she was a terror on the trails. One day we had to go down a really steep trail with a sharp curve half way down. She was going to fast, when she hit the curve. She went one way, the atv went the other. Slid several yards on her butt, lots of scratches but no serious injuries. She sold hers shortly thereafter.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > But the video still stands.
> ...


Well keep in mind you need to take your own drink.   Gary A. does wine not shine.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Gary does wine not shine.



Going to the Smokies for a couple weeks, will be restocking the "shine cellar". Think Gary could handle Blue Flame @ 128 proof?


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary does wine not shine.
> ...


Probably,  sound like some kinda watered down legal shine.  

When I was in high school I had an aunt and uncle that lived in Magnolia AK.  Bout an hours drive from Shreveport LA.  I got to dating a cute little gal across the street. We would go to the drive in as there wasn't a whole lot to do there.  Before we would leave she would sneak into her daddy's garage and get us a quart jar.  That was the real deal.  What we didn't drink I would pour into the tank of my souped up 62 Mercury short block short wagon.  Ran like a striped @$$ ape.


----------



## 407370 (Jun 15, 2017)

1: Work can really get in the way of making time for photography
2: I really miss photography when work gets in the way


----------



## nerwin (Jun 15, 2017)

1. Gear doesn't matter. 

2. Take off the lens cap.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 16, 2017)

bratkinson said:


> 1.  There's no need to take along the DSLR and 'artilliary' for vacation photos.  I don't do social media, so my compact camera - a Canon G15 - is more than sufficient for everything I may want to photograph.  For the handful of photos I 'share' in any way (email or online), I doubt anyone would notice that it's not a 23mp photograph taken with high-end gear.


the G15 is unfavourable in terms of size to image quality ratio.
I've ditched my LX5 for that reason.
the TG4 is tough AF and my #1 go to.
I'm still debating the camera for my October vacation:
 in the running
Olympus EM10 II kit
Sony A6000 kit
Fujifilm XA10
Canon M10

also in the running:
Sony RX100 III
Canon G7X II


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 16, 2017)

Destin said:


> I never said anything to disagree. Traveling to incredible places could be as simple as discovering a new waterfall a town over from yours.
> 
> That being said, after a few years as a photographer is easy to have exhausted most of the options with a 50 mile radius of home. And to continue making great materials with new content, you'll have to do some traveling. Could be a simple day trip. Could be a week on another continent.
> 
> But if you can honestly tell me you've never gotten bored with the landscapes close to your house, then you're a better person than I.


I have been photographing Lincoln cathedral for over 12 years now - I have hardly started to see the building. The knack is to do a William Blake: 'To see the World in a Grain of Sand/And a Heaven in a Wild Flower,/Hold infinity in the palm of your hand/And eternity in an hour.'


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 16, 2017)

Top two things?
1) abstracts sell for more money than landscapes.
2) do it now, before you run out of time. You would think I would have learnt this before my 60s but I didn't.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 16, 2017)

Hmmmmm..... 
1. I'm not a good photographer
2. I need to practice more to get good.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 16, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Hmmmmm.....
> 1. I'm not a good photographer
> 2. I need to practice more to get good.



And you left off overly critical of yourself, sometimes you forget how far you've come on your journey.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 16, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> do it now, before you run out of time. You would think I would have learnt this before my 60s but I didn't.



Truer words were never said


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 16, 2017)

nerwin said:


> 1. Gear doesn't matter.
> 
> 2. Take off the lens cap.


I ran a whole roll of film through my new-to-me Fed 2 with the lens cap on. Images in the viewfinder looked just fine!

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 16, 2017)

1) When you start off thinking you are your own toughest critic, you are inevitably wrong.
2) Don't try to rationalize the costs of a hobby, just spend what you can and don't worry about it. If you make some money back, great, otherwise don't count on it.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 16, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm.....
> ...



Thanks Bud. Just being real. I guess from a technical side:

1. The ability to visualize interesting light patterns to potentially optimize better image rendering. 
2. The ability to have the camera set correctly ahead of time to capture the shot on the street. In simple terms, I'm not fumbling around and losing the shots. I set up the camera for what I think is close in terms of WB, metering, priority mode, compensate exposure, focus scale on lens or display, wait for fish to bite, hookem.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 17, 2017)

1. Figured out how to use puppet warp in PS.
2. Figured out how to use puppet warp in PS.


----------



## Tee (Jun 17, 2017)

1. The Adobe Creative Cloud is better than I thought. I held out using older versions because I didn't like the idea of my images in a cloud and realized I was more afraid of change than the actual system. 

2. Clamshell lighting is pretty foolproof and works in almost any situation for headshots.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 17, 2017)

Tee said:


> 1. The Adobe Creative Cloud is better than I thought. I held out using older versions because I didn't like the idea of my images in a cloud and realized I was more afraid of change than the actual system.
> 
> 2. Clamshell lighting is pretty foolproof and works in almost any situation for headshots.



Are you actually uploading your images to the cloud? You don't have to do that.

Haven't tried clamshell lighting yet, but it's on my to do projects


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2017)

The vast majority of new retail photography businesses are started by photographers that:
1. Lack a clue how to consistently produce high quality photographs.
2. Lack a clue how to successfully start, let alone maintain, a retail photography business.


----------



## Tee (Jun 17, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Are you actually uploading your images to the cloud? You don't have to do that.
> 
> Haven't tried clamshell lighting yet, but it's on my to do projects



I haven't uploaded any pics to the cloud yet.


----------



## rosh4u (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't actually remember that what I learned last year as new things happen and there is no end to learning upon which I read so many thing which need to be improved and that changed many things in terms of photography. So keep learning and keep improving.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 19, 2017)

I think journaling has had an impact on my learning as well. Looking at my images, notes, and goals are dialing in where I want to go tomorrow.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2017)

This year I learned that I can charge a LOT more than what I think my service is worth.

Another was to stop using dodge and burn to add an artificial contour in post, and to instead enhance the facial contour with the lighting itself. Dodging and burning still plays a major role in my retouching, but only to clean up the skin.

And a third, just because: Light is light, it doesn't matter where it's coming from. Use the most of what's available to you, whether it be a window, household bulbs, a flashlight, or the fluorescent lighting inside of a parking garage. You'll be shocked at what you can achieve with just a little bit of skill and an unusual light source.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2017)

Destin said:


> You have to travel to incredible places to make incredible portraits. And you need interesting subjects to make great portraits.


 To make incredible portraits, you need incredible lighting and incredible skill, location plays little to no part in this. Some of my best portraits were shot in parking garages or just next to a window.  Same with "interesting people"; everyone is interesting and has a story to tell, you the photographer need to be able to see what's interesting and beautiful about them.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> Even if you have never in the life of your camera changed it from saving raw files, apparently tiff is an actual thing. Always check your settings before an important shoot.


Somewhat related, I actually convert my raw files to tiff and do all of my editing in PS on the tiff file.


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 23, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I actually convert my raw files to tiff and do all of my editing in PS on the tiff file.



Can you explain "your" reasons for converting to a tiff first?


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I actually convert my raw files to tiff and do all of my editing in PS on the tiff file.
> ...


I shoot in raw, then do the typical color and exposure tweaks in ACR. Once that's done, I convert it to a tiff file in order to do the heavier editing in photoshop, such as skin retouching, mood toning with various adjustment layers (color "grading" with selective color, contrast with curves, etc), selective corrections with masks, and finally sharpening. I save the tiff file with all of the layers (this is the file that usually get's sent to publications, especially if they want to make their own tweaks to fit with the overall flow of the magazine), and I save a flattened jpeg file for internet use and for clients who don't know what to do with a tiff file. Tiff files don't degrade, unlike jpeg files which degrade over time and every time you open them, so I like to make sure my finished photos are archived in this file format to retain all of the quality and data I achieved in the final edit. Some people will say that you should save them as PSD files, but even the engineers of Photoshop itself will tell you that you should be working with tiff files instead and that PSD is a bastardized file format.



> PSD is now a bastardized file format that is NOT a good idea to use. Even the Photoshop engineers will tell you that PSD is no longer the Photoshop "native" file format. It has no advantages and many disadvantages over TIFF.
> TIFF is publicly documented, PSD is not. That makes TIFF a preferred file format for the long term conservation of digital files.
> And, let me be blunt, anybody who thinks PSD is "better" than TIFF is ignorant of the facts. If Adobe would let them, the Photoshop engineers would tell you to quit using PSD.


Source: Is it better to store edited photos as PSD or TIFF files?


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 23, 2017)

@DanOstergren sorry, I said it wrong. Why do you save as a tiff "then" edit in PS instead of going ACR-PS-tiff. Is it because of your work flow  (batch processing in ACR), or is there something about how you like the way PS handles tiff vs raw?


----------



## fmw (Jun 23, 2017)

1.  Shallow depth of field is a more popular fad than I had thought.
2.  Too many people think better cameras will make them better photographers.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> @DanOstergren sorry, I said it wrong. Why do you save as a tiff "then" edit in PS instead of going ACR-PS-tiff. Is it because of your work flow  (batch processing in ACR), or is there something about how you like the way PS handles tiff vs raw?


It's the workflow I was taught from the retouching workflow that Lara Jade demonstrates in her retouching tutorials (Fashion Photography 101 on Creative Live and Photographer Shoot-off: Lara Jade VS Joey L.). I follow this formula because I trust Lara Jade to know what she's talking about based on her level of photo quality and her industry success.

Considering that raw is like a digital negative, I shoot in that format to retain the most data in case I have to do major exposure or white balance corrections in ACR. Once I've determined that the photo is ready for processing in photoshop (after I've made white balance and exposure corrections in ACR), I use ACR to convert the raw file to a tiff so I can then open it in photoshop and not be editing with an 8bit jpeg file that degrades.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 23, 2017)

#1.  Fuji rocks in both AF and colors

#2. Too many lenses is a thing


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 23, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> . Too many lenses is a thing



I've never heard a "real" photographer use the words "to many lenses" in any sentence! LOL


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 23, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I have to do major exposure or white balance corrections in ACR. Once I've determined that the photo is ready for processing in photoshop (after I've made white balance and exposure corrections in ACR), I use ACR to convert the raw file to a tiff so I can then open it in photoshop and not be editing with an 8bit jpeg file that degrades.



Ok I understand where your're coming from now, I wanted to make sure you weren't doing something unique that I needed to look into. We do somewhat the same, except I do my first pick of images on the card, from Bridge. After deleting those that I know I don't want, I use a batch command in Bridge to move and rename the raw files to a working file, and a duplicate to backup. Once I have my working file, I import those into to LR, using custom presets based on my specific camera. I'm trying to do better on something you alluded to earlier - getting it right in camera, so that less editing is required. I'm finding that as I learn more, I'm able to quickly accomplish the majority of edits in LR, without a lot of adjustments. If an image requires further processing I use the "edit in PS command", which duplicates the image w/LR adjustments, then imports it into PS as a proRGB 16 bit image. After processing using "save" puts it back in my LR collection as a 16 bit tiff.

Edit: Dan, you might be interested to know that I've been utilizing some of your instructions on sculpturing with light in reverse to "de-emphasize" certain things on seniors. Thanks to your instructions, I think I'm making progress with the technique.


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 23, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> Tiff files don't degrade, unlike jpeg files which degrade over time and every time you open them, so I like to make sure my finished photos are archived in this file format to retain all of the quality and data I achieved in the final edit.


Just wanted to clarify this often quoted mistake. Jpegs do not degrade with time - they will last as long as the disc they are on lasts. Also, you can open them as often as you want with no degrading of the image. 

The only problem with image degradation with Jpegs is if they are repeatedly saved as there is a very small degradation the each time the image is saved. Save the Jpeg just the once and the image will be fine for all time. 


Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Jun 23, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> #1.  Fuji rocks in both AF and colors
> 
> #2. Too many lenses is a thing



Yup, she is won over to the Fuji side.


----------



## DanOstergren (Jun 23, 2017)

john.margetts said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > Tiff files don't degrade, unlike jpeg files which degrade over time and every time you open them, so I like to make sure my finished photos are archived in this file format to retain all of the quality and data I achieved in the final edit.
> ...


I stand corrected! This is great to know! Do you by chance have a source?


----------



## john.margetts (Jun 24, 2017)

DanOstergren said:


> I stand corrected! This is great to know! Do you by chance have a source?


I don't have a source as such as my comment was based on 35 years experience of using computers. But try  https://www.dpreview.com/forums/thread/3130445 for confirmation. 


Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------

